# Your next high resolution display will be.... an APPLE 5K



## xps (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple will release an 5k Display. Apple iMac 27" Retina

I am no Apple fan, but this display will be one to buy - if you want to have an extraordinary good look at your photographs 

https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/10/16Apple-Introduces-27-inch-iMac-with-Retina-5K-Display.html


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks amazing.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

Actually I bet the Dell 5k will be the one to buy. Unlike the Apple display it will have programmable uniformity compensation and a programmable internal high bit LUT (just like their UP2414Q UHD screen). The Dell 5k will also likely (and hopefully) use the same expensive and fancy variable direct current LED brightness control instead of PWM that the Dell UP2414Q does.

14MP 27" screens will be pretty amazing ;D.

I think the price will come down a lot if you wait 12 months though. For now I'm glad I got the UP2414Q as it was $900-something and these are, for the Dell at least, starting at $2500. But seeing the way the UP2414Q fell from $1300 to $800 in less than a year I bet the 27" 5k will be down to $1500-1600 by next Christmas.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice!

I'm not planning on getting an iMac, but I hope the advent of large Retina displays means we'll see the return of the 17" MacBook Pro before mine gets too much longer in the tooth (but then, it's still running fine, and with the 960 GB SSD I put in it's quite snappy).


----------



## Northstar (Oct 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm not planning on getting an iMac, but I hope the advent of large Retina displays means we'll see the return of the 17" MacBook Pro before mine gets too much longer in the tooth (but then, it's still running fine, and with the 960 GB SSD I put in it's quite snappy).



I'm with you Neuro, and i'm hoping that if they do come out with a 17" mbp, it will be super thin and lite like the new 1/4 inch thick iPad air 2! 8)


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 17, 2014)

And why would I want an sRGB monitor????


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Oct 17, 2014)

A few weeks ago, I bought a Dell UP2414Q 24" 4K display. I had a 27" for a few years but found it actually too large. I'm mid-40s and don't wear glasses (yet) but my eyes every week it seems are headed that way. I digress. I bought the Dell 24" to match my retina macbook pro. It's a perfect match. And 4K on the 24 is basically like 5K on 27. I'm graphic designer as occupation and photographer as hobby. Colour and contrast on the Dell 24 are great. And it's matte finish. No glossy reflections.

The new iMac looks great and I'm sure it will be, but...

Best thing? I got the Dell on eBay from a reputable seller with 100% rating, for $495. 

With my absolutely top spec new macbook pro, I've spent about the same as I would if I bought the new iMac. It's the best of two worlds. Two monitor desktop plus a laptop. Highly recommended.


----------



## RobD (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a Dell UP2414Q 24" 4K display. I had a 27" for a few years but found it actually too large. I'm mid-40s and don't wear glasses (yet) but my eyes every week it seems are headed that way. I digress. I bought the Dell 24" to match my retina macbook pro. It's a perfect match. And 4K on the 24 is basically like 5K on 27. I'm graphic designer as occupation and photographer as hobby. Colour and contrast on the Dell 24 are great. And it's matte finish. No glossy reflections.



All your apps must be really hard to work with though? There are scroll bars and text in the Adobe suite which currently can't be scaled (AFAIK) and they are already too small even on a regular display. At that pixel density they'd be a nightmare!


----------



## Jon_D (Oct 17, 2014)

my next display will sure be no apple.

they don´t even say if ist sRGB or at least 97% adobeRGB etc.

resolution is not everything....


----------



## Jon_D (Oct 17, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> And why would I want an sRGB monitor????



do you know for sure it is?

i thought so.. but i did not found any infos.

and i really can´t understand that people are excited about a monitor just because it has a 5K sticker. especially people on a photography forum should know better.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > And why would I want an sRGB monitor????
> ...


The only reference I have seen to color is "millions of colors". If they did a Billion, they would have said so.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 17, 2014)

Surely not!
Had almost all my colleagues going bonkers if they couldn't have one of Apples 27'' monitors - they all thought it was so superior to all other monitors. Well, it had the apple logo on the back and it was shiny... If you are spending most of the day developing new applications by typing in code on your keyboard, that has to be important that it looks expensive (it was) and generates a lot of heat (those did) while not being the slightest bit better than for example DELLs 27'' monitor. Rumours had it that it was a DELL manufactured monitor inside.

I'm happy to stay with my monitor for quite a while, only had it for 2 years. It was a lot cheaper than any Apple branded gear, and in no aspect worse.


----------



## xvnm (Oct 17, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Rumours had it that it was a DELL manufactured monitor inside.



Neither Apple nor Dell manufacture display panels. They both use panels made by LG. Get your facts straight.



DominoDude said:


> I'm happy to stay with my monitor for quite a while, only had it for 2 years. It was a lot cheaper than any Apple branded gear, and in no aspect worse.



Funny, the Dell UltraSharp 27" Ultra HD 5K Monitor which has the same screen size, resolution, and almost certainly uses the same display panel as the new iMac, costs $2499.99, or $0.99 (99 cents) more than the iMac. The iMac "display" comes with an entire top-of-the-line, fully spec'ed computer behind it. The Dell doesn't. Get your facts straight.


----------



## xvnm (Oct 17, 2014)

Here is what those who have actually seen the new iMac in person have to say: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/16/hands-on-impressions-retina-imac/


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 17, 2014)

xvnm said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Rumours had it that it was a DELL manufactured monitor inside.
> ...



Sorry to have caught you while you are in attack mode. I should have written that it had the same interior/display panel as the DELL - I wrote from my memory of it, and thus I used the word "rumour".
Good to know that you have full knowledge of the cost we had here in my country for a monitor. I refer to "the monitor I have had for 2 years", and that it "was" cheaper. "Monitor" to me is more in line with the topics "display", and that is what I refer to with my response.

By the way: The cost for the DELL screen was a little under 7000 SEK, and the similar sized Apple did cost a few thousand more.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 17, 2014)

With my eyesight heading south faster than a songbird in september there's not much point in me having pixels so small I can't see them when I'm editing.

I'd rather have a 4k or 5k display that's 60" 
Then I can be a decent distance back (no glasses), still edit pixel level without excessively enlarging the view and have more of a life-size preview of my prints.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> And why would I want an sRGB monitor????



Another good point in favor of the Dell. The Dell will have both an internal sRGB emulation mode for when you need that as well as wide gamut.

It's weird that Apple that fully color manages its OS (unlike just about anyone else) is like the only maker to not make any wide gamut displays (AFAIK).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a Dell UP2414Q 24" 4K display. I had a 27" for a few years but found it actually too large. I'm mid-40s and don't wear glasses (yet) but my eyes every week it seems are headed that way. I digress. I bought the Dell 24" to match my retina macbook pro. It's a perfect match. And 4K on the 24 is basically like 5K on 27. I'm graphic designer as occupation and photographer as hobby. Colour and contrast on the Dell 24 are great. And it's matte finish. No glossy reflections.
> 
> The new iMac looks great and I'm sure it will be, but...
> 
> ...



Holy cow $495 for the UP2414Q is insane!????!!!!! I've never seen it below $750 and even that was fantastic considering programmable uniformity correct, internal programmable high bit LUT, wide gamut, multiple emulation modes, expensive NON-PWM directly variable current driven LED backlighting. It sold for $1300 list a year ago, less than (although it had $200 off sales even nearly from the start every few weeks).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

RobD said:


> Mr_Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago, I bought a Dell UP2414Q 24" 4K display. I had a 27" for a few years but found it actually too large. I'm mid-40s and don't wear glasses (yet) but my eyes every week it seems are headed that way. I digress. I bought the Dell 24" to match my retina macbook pro. It's a perfect match. And 4K on the 24 is basically like 5K on 27. I'm graphic designer as occupation and photographer as hobby. Colour and contrast on the Dell 24 are great. And it's matte finish. No glossy reflections.
> ...



With Photoshop on Windows (but apparently not on the MAC or not for Lightroom on either) that is true, but I happily deal with it to edit, in realtime, essentially 8MP prints. And it's so awesome to be able to instantly view every photo you have without cost with the detail of an 8MP 24" print.

And text looks so much better too. Like right now, as I type, it's like I'm typing in a magazine or book and it doesn't look all computery at all. It looks like real print.

And images just look natural. They don't look computery. They just look far more organic and natural, more like looking at a giant magnified slide table or something, they don't have that blurry, pixellated so sort of subtly digital computery look so much now. And the 27" 14MP displays must truly be insane, wow.

Imagine an amazing photo coffee table book printed at 240PPI and then one printed at like 80PPI. The looks decent if still a trace soft and the other just looks a mess.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

RobD said:


> Mr_Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago, I bought a Dell UP2414Q 24" 4K display. I had a 27" for a few years but found it actually too large. I'm mid-40s and don't wear glasses (yet) but my eyes every week it seems are headed that way. I digress. I bought the Dell 24" to match my retina macbook pro. It's a perfect match. And 4K on the 24 is basically like 5K on 27. I'm graphic designer as occupation and photographer as hobby. Colour and contrast on the Dell 24 are great. And it's matte finish. No glossy reflections.
> ...



And some apps scale a lot better.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 17, 2014)

xvnm said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Rumours had it that it was a DELL manufactured monitor inside.
> ...



The Dell will probably start out with large sales then PLUS as mentioned the APple will probably use PWM dimming and probably even low frequency then. It almost certainly won't have wide gamut. Or internal LUT. Or screen uniformity controls.

That said, 5k is exciting all the same and I'd say the difference is certainly more overall noticeable for 4k/5k vs 1080p than for sRGB vs. wide gamut. And it's great to see more and more of this good hi-res stuff out there.


----------

